# Сколько язычков в аккордеоне



## oleg45120 (16 Июл 2013)

Друзья, кто-нибудь знает, сколько язычков в аккордеоне типа Weltmeister Supita?


----------



## MAN (16 Июл 2013)

Ну, если приблизительно навскидку, то ради интересу можно попробовать вместе прикинуть.

Какой у этой "Супиты" диапазон справа? 41? А голосность какая? 4?
Если так, то умножаем 41 на 4. Получается 164. Теперь удваиваем это число, так как на каждую ноту в каждом голосе приходится по два язычка (один работает на расжим, другой - на сжим). Итого 328.

Теперь переходим к левой стороне. Здесь несколько сложнее. Аккомпанемент готовый или готово-выборный? Допустим, готовый (если аккордеон не модернизирован). Сколькиголосный у него бас? А сколько голосов в аккордах (на каждую отдельную ноту имеется в виду)? Ситуацию усугубляет наличие множества регистров, возможно по-разному комбинирующих голоса, расположенные на резонаторах басов и аккордов. В любом случае, я думаю, на каждом резонаторе количество планок должно быть кратно 12-ти, а количество язычков, соответственно, 24-м. Предположим, что бас 4-голосный: 4х12х2 = 96, а на резонаторе аккомпанемента 2 голоса: 2х12х2=48. Вместе получается 96+48=144.

Общее количество язычков в аккордеоне таким образом будет 328+144=472.

Теперь пусть мои ошибки исправят те, кто знает наверняка, или, хотя бы, имеет возможность располовинить такой аккордеон и увидеть его резонаторы.


----------



## Юрио (16 Июл 2013)

Интересный вопрос) думаю правильно!


----------



## Genius (16 Июл 2013)

Никогда не считал, однако очень интересно. А ведь подсчёт объясняет голосостроение интрумента.


----------



## justgrilen (16 Июл 2013)

Недавно настраивал Weltmeister Stella. Абсолютно согласен с подсчетами Mana.


----------

